# case cross motor roller



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

has rear ripper with air lift and chain steering


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *has rear ripper with air lift and chain steering *


So bear did you have to drive that roller home, if not it musta took a pretty big trailer. Bet my 2 little Case S would look like a ant sitting next to them 2 in your picture.
caseman-d


----------

